# alloy wheels locking bolts



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

hi would anybody now when you buy a new Adria Vision A class with Alloy wheels should they come with locking bolts we have been to two renault dealers and they both said they should have come with locking bolts

thanks Brian


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you look in the Renault manual under the section for changing a wheel, does it make mention of a wheel locking nut / bolt? If it does - and if it doesn't qualify it with words such as "if applicable" or "if fitted" - then I guess it should have done. Conversely if the manual is silent then it could indicate that no such locking nut or bolt should have come with the vehicle.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I think I recall ordering some locking nuts for Our Coral which has alloy wheels. Around £20-ish but it *was *four years ago - a long time for my memory cells!! :roll: :wink:


----------

